# Install NSS wont remove..



## tweaker123

so all of a sudden when i boot up theres always this desktop icon that says Install_NSS which is norton security... but i never downloaded it ever. After i delete it , and i remove it again it comes back. Also i cant remove from progams in control panel... how do i delete this permantaly?

It happened when my sister was using the computer, she was working with some adobe program, but i uninstalled all adobe programs i had and reinstalled them, but the INstall_NSS keeps coming back... plz help


----------



## Dobbie

Sounds like a rogue anti-virus app that just looks like norton. If this is the case, most likely you would need to do a fresh OS install.


----------



## Ben-Had

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweaker123* 
so all of a sudden when i boot up theres always this desktop icon that says Install_NSS which is norton security... but i never downloaded it ever. After i delete it , and i remove it again it comes back. Also i cant remove from progams in control panel... how do i delete this permantaly?

It happened when my sister was using the computer, she was working with some adobe program, but i uninstalled all adobe programs i had and reinstalled them, but the INstall_NSS keeps coming back... plz help









1.Click on start menu
2.Click on run
3.type in regedit, then click ok
4.This will open a window, find the folder named â€œHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINEâ€ and expand it
5.find the folder named â€œSOFTWAREâ€ and expand it
6.find the folder named â€œMICROSOFTâ€ and expand it
7.find the folder named â€œWINDOWSâ€ and expand it
8.find the folder named â€œCURRENTVERSIONâ€ and expand it
9.find the folder named â€œRUNONCEâ€ and expand it
10.find the NSS file right click on it, then click delete
11. restart your computer and it will be gone for good.


----------



## Hydraulic

On nortons webiste they have a 'removal" tool that allows you to remove any trace of norton on your system. if it is in fact norton there, it will remove it. if it is a rootkit/botnet thing then you will know =)


----------



## Ben-Had

I left out a step. After you have uninstalled the Norton product, you have to go to your task scheduler and delete the NSS task. Then go into the registry and remove the NSS runonce file as I indicated. This will keep it from coming back up when you re-boot.


----------

